# Mohican state park?



## jbmynes (Aug 6, 2012)

How's the fishing? My fiancee has a business meeting at the lodge in a few weeks. Perfect excuse for me to catch some fish, any one have any info? Anything worthwhile? How's the river?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

interesting:
http://www.mohicanflyfishersofohio.com/fishing_cfr.html
http://www.mohicanstatepark.org/other files/mohican state park map.pdf


----------



## RippnLips (Sep 28, 2007)

Here is a link to a previous thread and a fishing report.
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=205240&highlight=mohican
http://www.madriveroutfitters.com/t-fishing-reports.aspx#The Clearfork


----------



## anglerNpurgatory (Jun 17, 2010)

I fished the Clearfork for the first time last week. Beautiful place! I hit the stretch from the covered bridge to PH dam. Water was very low, but fish were still biting. There are trees across the water from the recent storms, so no tubers or canoes to dodge. I highly doubt there are any trout to be found this time of year in the section I fished. Still plenty of warmwater fish to be caught though. I saw several respectable smallmouth. I fished one run at dusk with a small beadhead bugger and pulled out a chunky rockbass on almost every cast. Wet wading in the cool water surrounded by such pretty scenery, I could fish the place all day and not catch a fish and still leave grinning.


----------



## jbmynes (Aug 6, 2012)

Cool, thanks. I've never been there so it should be fun finding my way around. It'll be amusing, I guess the best way to find a good spot is to wonder down a river enjoying the scenery!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

